# Pandemic Pet Therapy



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The animals have made it all manageable - I don't know how I would have coped without them to get me up and out, and to keep me company through the long days unable to see family and friends.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

I have had a different experience. I have dealt with depression for many years. I had a hard time coping with learning that my beloved Papillon had kidney failure in March. It was agonizing to watch him slowly decline until I said goodbye to him in July. I started searching for my next dog right away, knowing that the search could take several months. It was uplifting to dream about our new dog and exciting when we found him. We brought our mpoo puppy home three weeks ago. He is now 12 weeks old and I am feeling overwhelmed with the potty training, crate training, grooming/grooming training, figuring out the balance between exercise, training and nap time, etc. AND getting my husband on the same page with all of this. I know that things will get better and my little pup will help me manage my health. But right now, it's overwhelming. I am thankful to all of my Poodle Forum friends (PFFs) for your support!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations on your new pup. We would love to see photos of your minipoo.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We're definitely here for you, @PowersPup! We brought home Peggy very shortly after losing Gracie, and I similarly struggled with getting my husband on the same page. I've owned and studied dogs as a hobby for most of my life, whereas my husband was new to it all. I felt like a real nag.

What helped us tremendously was attending puppy class together. My husband responds well to experts and structure, so he was enthusiastic about doing puppy "homework" together. He's also very frugal, and wanted to get his money's worth.

Feel free to start a new thread about anything that's weighing on you at the moment. We can listen or offer advice, whatever you need. 

In addition to all that new puppy responsibility, you're probably also still navigating the grieving process. So be kind to yourself.

Puppies don't really give back a whole lot, so all that "unconditional love" people are soaking up from their pets right now might not be what you're experiencing. But it will be.  And until then, embrace the distraction.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Congratulations on your new pup. We would love to see photos of your minipoo.


I created a thread - 52 weeks of Topper. However, I can't upload photos any more. I'll keep trying.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> We're definitely here for you, @PowersPup! We brought home Peggy very shortly after losing Gracie, and I similarly struggled with getting my husband on the same page. I've owned and studied dogs as a hobby for most of my life, whereas my husband was new to it all. I felt like a real nag.
> 
> What helped us tremendously was attending puppy class together. My husband responds well to experts and structure, so he was enthusiastic about doing puppy "homework" together. He's also very frugal, and wanted to get his money's worth.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Due to the pandemic, we can't go to puppy classes together - only one person per puppy. My husband has supported me through the puppy selection, equipment, etc. but the training is almost all my responsibility. I have ridden and trained horses, read extensively about dog psychology and training. I also have volunteered at my local humane society, in the vet exam area, canine behavior and now in the training school. I have given my beloved husband some books and articles and he has barely read them. He still thinks I am the pack leader, and he and the puppy are litter-mates - just doesn't understand the dynamics. I feel like I'm nagging him all the time. Our puppy is darling, affectionate and brilliant. He is very distracting, too!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

PowersPup said:


> Thank you! Due to the pandemic, we can't go to puppy classes together - only one person per puppy. My husband has supported me through the puppy selection, equipment, etc. but the training is almost all my responsibility. I have ridden and trained horses, read extensively about dog psychology and training. I also have volunteered at my local humane society, in the vet exam area, canine behavior and now in the training school. I have given my beloved husband some books and articles and he has barely read them. He still thinks I am the pack leader, and he and the puppy are litter-mates - just doesn't understand the dynamics. I feel like I'm nagging him all the time. Our puppy is darling, affectionate and brilliant. He is very distracting, too!!


Sounds like you hit the poodle puppy jackpot. 

I'd suggest completing puppy class and then having your husband do it. Or if there are multiple sessions running simultaneously, you could take one night's class and he takes another. As you're likely well aware—with poodles especially—consistency is so important. And for such a smart breed, mixed signals can be super stressful. 

Poodles are also so very tuned into the mood of the house (which is something I have to regularly remind my husband). I'd do whatever's necessary to eliminate any tension and enjoy Topper together. Pandemic life is stressful enough.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi PowersPup and welcome! Peggy offers a great suggestion, to have your husband complete the training class after you. As I've heard many trainers say, it's the people who need training, not the dog, and sometimes it helps to have someone else nag the spouse for an hour.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

@PowersPup I feel your pain. Losing my boy Snarky and starting over with a puppy just sucked. It was 24 x 7 of needy annoying destructive small creature that didn't know anything. I was so grateful Pogo was willing to babysit the little monster, so we humans could get some relief. 
Teaching Galen has been like a day of storms. Some moments it feels like the clouds and drama will continue forever. Then the sun peeks through for a few minutes, and I see the potential for better times. Lately he has started getting enthusiastic about learning tricks, where four months ago he was all "pfff, do I have to."


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Sounds like you hit the poodle puppy jackpot.
> 
> I'd suggest completing puppy class and then having your husband do it. Or if there are multiple sessions running simultaneously, you could take one night's class and he takes another. As you're likely well aware—with poodles especially—consistency is so important. And for such a smart breed, mixed signals can be super stressful.
> 
> Poodles are also so very tuned into the mood of the house (which is something I have to regularly remind my husband). I'd do whatever's necessary to eliminate any tension and enjoy Topper together. Pandemic life is stressful enough.


Thank you for the great advice - my training school offers two-month or six-month passes, and you can take as many classes as you want. I can have my husband go to classes, too. 

I also have to remember that my puppy is just a baby and is behaving the way baby dogs behave. I need to lighten up so I don't stress all of us out. And, I need to remember that babies and their mommies benefit from LOTS of naps!


----------

